

Why Elon Musk Takes Human Growth Hormone - mocha-rain
http://www.brainprotips.com/why-elon-musk-takes-human-growth-hormone/

======
fit2rule
Hmmm. Was it really necessary to name-drop Elon Musk for the purposes of this
article? I think not.

------
k__
Because his friend Peter Thiel told him so?

